# Cruze 2012 LS rear seat folding option



## gemsuis (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have Cruze 2012 LS. I am not able to find rear seat folding option, mine don't have arm rest on back seats and its a complete one seat.
I read many threads and checked youtube videos they are saying there is a button/lever next to rear seat head rest. But in my car there is no button or lever. Can somebody guide me how to fold the rear seats?

Thanks,
Abbas Qureshi


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What country are you in? Most of the people here are in the US. The Cruze is built and sold in a wide number of countries. So, what's true of a US Cruze may not be true of yours.


----------



## gemsuis (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks for reply.
Im in Saudi Arabia. In Owner's manual book its written that there is lever next to rear seat head rest but there is no level.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

If you have the option to fold and it is a one piece back seat, it will probably either be on the top right or left side of the seat back inside the passenger compartment. I will try and find a photo.


----------



## Gopala krishna (Jul 1, 2020)

Hiiiiiii sir 
I am from India
How to fold chervolet Cruze ltz 2012 car back seat plsssss tell me anyone sir


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gopala krishna said:


> Hiiiiiii sir
> I am from India
> How to fold chervolet Cruze ltz 2012 car back seat plsssss tell me anyone sir


Welcome Aboard!

In the picture above, the two red circles are over the release handles. Just grab one and squeeze and pull forward and down.

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

